# Any deals on Three Bill Pay



## Madilla (30 Jan 2012)

I want to get a new iphone and am thinking of going with 3 because charges for calls & roaming within package while in the UK. I know I can get 20% discount but see they have some offers where they offer up to 25% discount on priceplans but not having any luck getting these for iphone. Just wondering if anyone has got a better than 20% off deal for iphone? Thks


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2012)

The web bill pay tariff discounts with 3 apply to certain phones only. They do not apply to the iPhone.


----------



## Madilla (30 Jan 2012)

I know someone who has just got the iphone 4s on classic flexi max for €69 at €32 per month on 24 mth contract so that represents 20% discount on normal 3 tariff.


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2012)

Interesting. 

Officially speaking the applicable phones to their web plans are here: [broken link removed]


----------

